# My Photoblog..trying to become a wesbsite



## hotrocks (May 8, 2008)

Here is my photoblog: It has a daily photo and frequent guides and tips on photography and post-processing. I am trying to raise money to get a domain and a portfolio website, but for now it is just a photoblog....

http://hotrocksphoto.blogspot.com/
http://hotrocksphoto.blogspot.com/
http://hotrocksphoto.blogspot.com/

Check it out


----------



## saltface (May 8, 2008)

Are you trying to build your own website?


----------



## Rachelsne (May 8, 2008)

Ok so it depends on what you are trying to achive from your website, If your wanting something professionals to show to potential clients then your own domain name is a must, I think you can do this with blogspot, a domain name costs about $10 a year. I know with word press you can and its easy to move your blog over. I have a domain name for my website, and I don't even use my website as Im still learning, but I wanted the name before it got bought by some one else lol

The way you set it up is its easy to navigate, although it would be easy to miss the tips and techniques as they dont really jump out at you.

I think if your site for now is practice for when you have the money for your own site then its great.


----------



## hotrocks (May 8, 2008)

well if people want to buy thats great but thats not at all what im going for...i actually just want feedback on my photos so i think a photoblog actually works well...and maybe some exposure in general


----------



## hotrocks (Aug 4, 2008)

ok i was thinking about buying a domain name...like hotrocksphoto.com but i want to still use blogger to edit the blog...how is this possible and what service should i use (ie. godaddy, etc.)


----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 6, 2008)

hotrocks said:


> ok i was thinking about buying a domain name...like hotrocksphoto.com but i want to still use blogger to edit the blog...how is this possible and what service should i use (ie. godaddy, etc.)


Many of the popular hosts offer blogging support.  For instance, I use LunarPages and they offer WordPress for blogging purposes (which I don't use).  I would suggest checking with your possible hosts to see what they offer/support.  But, from what I hear, WordPress is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## wchua24 (Aug 13, 2008)

you could try searching the net on what domain name suite best for you,if you wanted comments on your photo try signing up with http://www.deviantart.com/  ...hey love the macro shot..keep it up men.


----------

